# Photography~Wild Birds



## Little One (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to a new thread where we can share our wild bird photographs, talk about tips and share lessons that we've learned, and even ask questions and seek opinions. Whether you have been photographing wild birds for years or became inspired to start after seeing the pictures here, please join in!

I have always loved bird watching and naturally, I wanted to combine it with another of my hobbies, photography! I'm only an amateur, but you've got to start somewhere...and with photography it's practice-practice-practice! It's not a lie when I say that you can come home from a day out shooting with 500 photographs on your memory card, and only a handful of them turned out the way you would like. Don't get frustrated, it happens to all of us. I'll get it started with a few of my favorite bird photos. I know we've got a lot of photographers in this forum, so don't be shy!

Backyard feeders are a good place to start because your subject isn't moving around as much.






Birds in flight are something that I would like to personally improve on.















Action shots will make _*your*_ picture unique and interesting. I sat there, camera held at the ready, for 15 mins...before he struck. Like I said, patience is important, and it will pay off!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

just  I DO NOT THINK YOU NEED TO IMPROVE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little One (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! Thanks. 
I thought of some general tips that apply to photographing birds:
-Ideal times of day to shoot are early morning and late afternoon, when the sun is lower in the sky. You will get less shadows and the lighting will be softer.
-Try to shoot with the sun to your back. You don't want the bird to be a silhouette (unless that is the look you were aiming for) and in dark shadow.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

COOl!

What kind of camera do you have? Do you shoot in manual?  What kind of lens have you got?

I have a Nikon d5000, and usually use a Nikor 70-300mm, or my 105mm macro for the close up stuff. I prefer to shoot natural like, but am buying a Speedlight 900 to use with my homemade softbox setup for some product photography and waterdrop hi-speed, and possibly smoke manipulation in the future.

Have you ever tried any abstract photography?  I recently tried Hi speed waterdrop...and it was really fun.  I am going to try and learn about doing some smoke manipulation photography next..........dont guess you have any pointers do ya?  

Here are a few of my bird shots:


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

um, wow.  I didnt mean for those to be so big onthe screen............got excited and forgot the size them down enough.....sorry!


----------



## Little One (Nov 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> COOl!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? Do you shoot in manual?  What kind of lens have you got?
> 
> I have a Nikon d5000, and usually use a Nikor 70-300mm, or my 105mm macro for the close up stuff. I prefer to shoot natural like, but am buying a Speedlight 900 to use with my homemade softbox setup for some product photography and waterdrop hi-speed, and possibly smoke manipulation in the future.


I have a Canon Rebel T3i. Lenses I use for my bird photographs are a Canon 70-200mm f/4L and Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3. I also have the 18-55mm that came with the camera body, and a 10-22mm wide angle. I bought the wide angle for mostly outdoor landscapes, but I haven't had a chance to really get out there and play around with it.  I switch to manual focus when the subject isn't really moving. I don't feel confident enough, yet, to do it with a quick moving subject, like a bird flying that I'm afraid I would miss. Sometimes, I just put my camera on the sports setting.



> Have you ever tried any abstract photography?  I recently tried Hi speed waterdrop...and it was really fun.  I am going to try and learn about doing some smoke manipulation photography next..........dont guess you have any pointers do ya?


No, I haven't tried shooting abstract. I've never tried hi speed or smoke manipulation, either. It does look like fun!! One day... *sigh*

(Edited to remove mis-info.)


----------



## Little One (Nov 21, 2011)

That last sparrow photo would look great framed on a wall. I love the angle of his perch and how it cuts through the pic. I  the hawk! Well, I love any bird of prey, especially owls.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had my eye on a sigma (need more focal length).  Have you been pleased with yours?

I rechecked your red-wind pic, and it looks like it turns out a pretty good shot, can you remember what length you were at when you shot it?  where you at the max of its zoom capability?

I use auto focus for most things.  I'll switch to manual for macro.

I do like to manually configure my exposure.  I wont hesitate to bump it to auto for some situations, though lol.

I loved the Hi-speed, but it takes TONS of light or you end up way underexposed unless you run that ISO way up.  I havent tried Smoke manipulation yet, but I think that it will not take as much light.


You have a nice variety in your bird shots.......are they all around you or are you traveling?  I'd love to travel and get more birds from other places.

Oh....and my favorite time to photography the birds is right after a rain.  The colors are brighter and the birds more playful, lol.

Birds in flight, that is hard.  I tend to give them "lead" and let them fly into the frame.  I seem to get a sharper pic with this method.


----------



## Little One (Nov 21, 2011)

Oops! I lied... But, I just checked the info on these pics and they were definitely taken with that lens wide open at 500mm. It's a good lens for the money, less then half of the money canon wanted for a 500mm _fixed_ focal length lens. I do wish the bokeh was a little better. Oh! And that snowy egret pic was taken with that lens at 500mm. The feeder was at my house, but the rest were taken at Bombay Hook NWR in Delaware... Including these two pics. That place is such an amazing place to bird watch!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

:


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

You said that you wished the boekh was a little better, have you tried using the lowest F-stop you can?  It would be really hard, I know, because you'd have to slow down your shutter speed, but that lower aperature on a non-flying bird may get you a better bokeh effect.


OK, I need to ask a question........I'm walking on eggshells here cuz I am worried I may sound offensive.  I do not mean to!  I notice that the first  pic below is not as sharp as the others.......Was that a lens problem?  I am asking because that particular lens is on my shopping list......after the tripod and head I am getting for Christmas.......I am thrilled because the tripod I have now is terrible. Anyway, I have been worried about getting this lens because it is so much cheaper. And now, You are using one......and you like it, so I am thrilled! Would you recommend that lens?

I'm sorry, lol, I really didnt intend to ask you to start this thread and then give you the third degree.  If I annoyr you, please tell me to shut up.  I have a pretty thick skin.

Birds of prey are fun.  I am fortunate. I have a Falconry liscense, and know lots of other falconers.  They call on me to photograph their birds,  I have had occasions to photograph peregrines, finnish goshawks, red shoulders, red tails, coopers hawks and a few harris hawks.  I have not had a chance to photograph owls, but if I get the chance , I will most certainly jump on it!

I will be going to the coast in February.  I have been commissioned to photograph a wedding, (my sisters wedding, so I am a bundle of nerves).  Hopefully, I will have a chance to go waterside and get some birds!

I will have to buy an external flash for this wedding.  I think I am gonna get a speedlight 900. Ever used one?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> RTG, it's called talking shop. I can't imagine why anyone would be annoyed by discussing the fine details of photography.   That's how we all learn from each other.   I may be speaking out of turn here but heck I've learned so much by reading you's guys' posts, that if you shut up, I, for one, will be ridiculously disappointed.


Everything Queen Mum said, goes ditto for me.  

Love the wild bird shots.  Have a bird feeder in back.  Lots of birds come by during the winter.   Looking to get shots of the birds that we feed in the winter.   Have some beautiful cardinals come.  Really stand out in the snow.


----------



## Little One (Nov 22, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You said that you wished the boekh was a little better, have you tried using the lowest F-stop you can?  It would be really hard, I know, because you'd have to slow down your shutter speed, but that lower aperature on a non-flying bird may get you a better bokeh effect.


No. I wish I was home right now so I could go test that out and let you know how it goes.



> OK, I need to ask a question........I'm walking on eggshells here cuz I am worried I may sound offensive.  I do not mean to!  I notice that the first  pic below is not as sharp as the others.......Was that a lens problem?  I am asking because that particular lens is on my shopping list......after the tripod and head I am getting for Christmas.......I am thrilled because the tripod I have now is terrible. Anyway, I have been worried about getting this lens because it is so much cheaper. And now, You are using one......and you like it, so I am thrilled! Would you recommend that lens?
> 
> I'm sorry, lol, I really didnt intend to ask you to start this thread and then give you the third degree.  If I annoyr you, please tell me to shut up.  I have a pretty thick skin.


Ah! You have nothing to be worried about!!  Which picture exactly are you referring to? The eastern kingbird? Oh, BTW, good thing you're getting a new tripod because the one downside- but I know this will apply to any larger mm lens- is the weight! That thing is several pounds... If I was home, I would go weigh it and let you know how much exactly. It is ridiculously huge!!!  I am stubborn and freehand it with my elbows tucked in to support... Even holding my breath, lol! But I can still get a little shaky. It's just that I don't like to carry the tripod around and potentially miss more spontaneous shots. None of these pictures where taken using a tripod. But, yes I recommend this lens! If you are planning to shoot in low light, I would say no. With that f-stop, it is not ideal. And I've tested this out myself around sunset time. Pictures are grainy. And this is verified with reading user reviews about the lens online. Again, when I get home next week, I can give you some example shots if you want.



> Birds of prey are fun.  I am fortunate. I have a Falconry liscense, and know lots of other falconers.  They call on me to photograph their birds,  I have had occasions to photograph peregrines, finnish goshawks, red shoulders, red tails, coopers hawks and a few harris hawks.  I have not had a chance to photograph owls, but if I get the chance , I will most certainly jump on it!
> 
> I will be going to the coast in February.  I have been commissioned to photograph a wedding, (my sisters wedding, so I am a bundle of nerves).  Hopefully, I will have a chance to go waterside and get some birds!
> 
> I will have to buy an external flash for this wedding.  I think I am gonna get a speedlight 900. Ever used one?


I have a canon speedlite. It's amazing compared to the built in flash.... worth the money if you plan to do indoor shooting. I will admit that I haven't figured out all the functions, yet. But, it works great for what I've used it for so far. Being able to bounce the flash off the ceiling/walls is a huge plus.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  I think I will start saving up and plan on getting it next year.  

I dont like using the tripod that I have, but my new one will be much easier to set up and easier to transport, so I hope that I will use it more often.

I priced Sigma Speedlights today, they seem pretty reasonable.  I'll check out the canon ones before I make up my mind.  

This wedding is coming in February, and I am a complete basket case over it, lol.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy Wow Ladies!  You two are my new idols LOL
I am not the most patient creature... so wild Birds are not my strong suit.  I love watching them, but they are usually too far away for a *good* picture.  The biggest zoom I have is 200mm.  I do however, really like this duck photo.  Wish I could move those reeds around a bit to make it more appealing, but all-in-all I think it turned out okay.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

I dunno DK. I sort of like those reeds like that for this shot anyway.  It makes me feel as though I am peeking in instead of just looking.

Nice shot!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Nov 23, 2011)

Those are some really awesome pictures! And the quality is great! I'm jealous


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

Dont be jealous!  Get your camera and learn to take awesome pics!


----------



## peachick (Dec 3, 2011)

Who?




who by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




100_7642 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

This is a great horned owl that found its way into one of my large peacock pens, 2 years ago.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 3, 2011)

Barred Owl - next step down from a great horned owl, and virtually identical, except the missing "horns"






Chickadee on my grandfather's feeder




and on the suet feeder





North-East Wild Turkey


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 3, 2011)

This picture was taken from my living room window.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could get photos of the Owls we have around here.  We have some barn owls that like to hunt in the field next door.  They are so beautiful!  But always too dark to get good photos of them!


----------



## Little One (Dec 15, 2011)

I love all the new photos being added by you guys! I've been too busy with work... then I cut my finger & had to get stitches, so that didn't help matters, either. But I'm back, LOL!
_DKRabbitry_- I think I agree with RTG, the reeds don't look bad in the mallard duck photo. The first telephoto lens I bought was a 70-200mm... It's doable, but it got frustrating knowing I was missing out on some great shots because the bird was too far away. All of my pics in the first post (minus the snowy egrets on the branch) were taken with that lens. I read somewhere online what summed up the problem pretty well. You can spend lots of money on fancy equipment and still get mediocre bird photos. Or, you can get yourself closer to the subject and come up with some sort of blind in the backyard (next to a tree or bush, through an open window in the house, etc.) with a good view of the feeder where you can set up a tripod. I bought a really nice lightweight one for $40 on amazon. Then, hopefully the birds will come to you. 

_peachick_- Nice! Look at those eyes... Very captivating!

_Livinwright Farm_- Great photos! I saw some turkeys the other day and so wished I had my camera in the car with me. :/

_20kidsonhill_- He was perched right by your house? You were watching him and he was watching you...lol. That is an interesting pose to capture while he is preening himself.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice pics everyone !!!


----------



## Little One (Dec 16, 2011)

A picture I had to share. I'll preface it by saying, yes, I know it's blurry and not the greatest picture. I had to crop it down so much. I was outside stalking a different bird in the bushes, when I heard a loud hawk call. I immediately popped up and started scanning the sky. This red tailed hawk was circling over our front yard/horse pasture. He/She was calling over and over as she made slow drifting circles over the fields... it was really exciting and I snapped a lot of pics because I was lucky to already have my camera with me. Looking back through the photos, this one stood out. As I was watching her, she was watching me! lol...





(I wanted to add that the online photo site I put my pictures on, I have set to automatically watermark every picture.)


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 16, 2011)

It wonderful! Thanks for sharing.

sigh I love the birds of prey.  I have a passion for redtails.......hence the name redtailgal!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It wonderful! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> sigh I love the birds of prey.  I have a passion for redtails.......hence the name redtailgal!


Have to say the same thing.  Absolutely beautiful bird.  We are very lucky to have a few in our neighborhood.  Along with falcons.  I know it sounds odd in a residential area, but from time to time, especially in the Winter, they low fly the road checking out for squirrels and rodents.  It's an awesome sight to see.   They ain't as small as they look when you are that close up.  And I have been.  Our Dogwood seems to be a perfect spot for both the Redtails and the Falcons to rest and watch.

Absolutely beautiful and awesome birds.

Thanks for sharing Little One.

K


----------



## Little One (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen a Sharp-shinned Hawk (?). This might explain the little feathers scattered next to the chicken coop last week... and another pile of feathers at the end of our driveway from a few days before that. I was standing outside on our deck, and our rooster was the first one to see him flying down to our yard. Everytime the hawk flew to a different perch, the rooster growled.  I'm still amazed at how the rooster knows which birds could be a potential threat (although, this hawk is too small), he never growls at the vultures overhead.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh Nice catch!!!

Hubby and I both agree that it is probably a Sharpie and a female one.  There is a possibility that it is a small male Cooper's Hawk, though.  We cant be postive without seeing the front, though.  (so run out there and find it..............ask it to turn around and get us a frontal, lol)

Either way, its a nice shot!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  Check out those needle-talons.  Makes me want to go try and nab a photo of a kestral.  I see them ALL the time perched on the telephone wires, just never when I have my camera


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful!  Check out those needle-talons.  Makes me want to go try and nab a photo of a kestral.  I see them ALL the time perched on the telephone wires, just never when I have my camera


How about you put your camera by the window where you see them ??? Then, WHA-LA !!  You are able to quick grab it and *whisper*,"Show it to us !!!"


----------



## Little One (Dec 23, 2011)

Redtailgal, of course I snapped up lots of pictures...does this help? Thanks!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

Coops and Sharpies are pretty hard to ID, even in person.

If the bird was closer to the size of a dove, it would have been a sharpie.  A crow sized bird would usually indicate a Cooper's hawk, but even that can sometimes lead to an improperly id'ed bird.  There can be some overlap in the sizes.  The cooper's hawk that I had was small and could have been labeled a sharpie, he was id'ed based on mannerisms.

All that said, I am tending to agree with you......its a sharpie.

either way, love the pics.


----------



## Little One (Dec 23, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Coops and Sharpies are pretty hard to ID, even in person.
> 
> If the bird was closer to the size of a dove, it would have been a sharpie.  A crow sized bird would usually indicate a Cooper's hawk, but even that can sometimes lead to an improperly id'ed bird.  There can be some overlap in the sizes.  The cooper's hawk that I had was small and could have been labeled a sharpie, he was id'ed based on mannerisms.
> 
> ...


I was trying to describe it to my mom, and I actually said it was about the size of a mourning dove to describe it...so that sounds right.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

My trap finally worked!!!  Okay, so after this thread started, I missed my bird feeders that I had up at the old house, so I got a couple put up.  Well with the strange weather, there is kind of plenty of food out there and it is taking forever for the birds to find the feeder.  Had some sparrows on it, but everytime I opened the blind and got my camera they were gone.  So I am sitting here on the computer and I hear a birdie so I look up, and the cutest chickadee is on the feeder, so I wait till he flys off (the feeder is on my big window) and open the blind, get the camera and wait for him to come back.  Well he landed in the tree and and I got some photos.  This was the best one....






I am so excited!  I love chiackadees, they are tied with nuthatches for my favorite bird


----------



## Little One (Feb 3, 2012)

Great photo, DKRabbitry!! Chickadees never sit still for long, so they are difficult to get a good pic of. I am so happy that you have been inspired to get the feeders out and capture some bird photos! Keep sharing. 

On a side note, my yard (half open field/half wooded) has been very active with birds the last week. Everyone loves that suet feeder. Also had a new bird sighting here, a pair of red-shouldered hawks. I didn't have my camera on me, but they landed on a tree branch about 25 ft above the house. So fun to watch, but it terrified the poor chickens. They were all hiding under their elevated coop, except the rooster, who stood motionless with the hackles on the back of his neck standing up. I don't know how they learn which birds to be afraid of. Hmm, can you tell I LOVE birds? Lol...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 24, 2012)

Gotta go break out the feeder and get some chickadees 'round here. Or get a shot of the multi-million.. oh daggone, cannot think of it! Well it has 2 white stripes on its tail when it flies on either side, and it nests on the ground. I cannot tell you how many times i walked by the chicken coop and like 20 shot into the air!!! Erg, makes me wish we had a better camera!


Fried Chicken, shut up, and fly out here so i can get a shot of you. You shouldve let the hawk stayed, hes prettier (mocking our neighborhood Raven)


----------



## Fierlin (May 24, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> My trap finally worked!!!
> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p500/dkrabbitry/Chicadee.jpg
> 
> I am so excited!  I love chiackadees, they are tied with nuthatches for my favorite bird


That is a beautiful picture 
I love wild birds.  I didn't notice this thread before, if I had I would've posted my pics here.
Here are some


----------



## AdamBorzy (Oct 19, 2012)

They are all beautiful... keep 'em coming...


----------



## farmgirl01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Love the chick-a-dee.  My favorite!!!!


----------

